# A painting and sealing question



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm beginning to try out creating scale effects on my plugs. I'm using rattle cans and that may be part of the problem, Not sure. I'm having trouble getting an even application of paint. The paint seems to want to cling and puddle along the mesh as opposed to being evenly distributed over the areas between the mesh. Then, how long do you let the paint dry before removing the mesh?

I've always turned and thru drilled my plugs and dipped them in a 60/40 mix of hot valspar oil and linseed oil to seal the wood. Let them dry for a day or so, paint and then a final coat or two of Enviro-tex. The versitilty of using screws and carving the shape/profile of the plug has opened up a whole new world to me. After you get the plug shape you want, do you typically prime and then seal with a coat of epoxy before painting or do you prime, paint and then a final seal coat?


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Plugman- I use rattle cans as well and love what I can do with them. I can tell you that it IS NOT part of the problem. I guess it all depends on what you are after, but I have been able to add scales onto my baits and subtle color changes with the cans. The biggest issues that I had to overcome were overspraying and even coverage, which can be solved easily. First off, you have to spray across the bait, with a sweeping motion. Cover the bait with a white primer base, and let it dry for 5 mins with a hair drier. I'll spray across my mesh and instantly remove it from the lure to let dry. If you are getting any type of puddling you're using too much paint.

If I get them the shape I want it usually goes seal until you get a good enough coat, let dry for a day. Spray wh base, colors, clear coat, then three layers of epoxy. To each their own, but I found that this works best for me. Try some different ways and you may find one you like better.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

3RE, thanks for the helpful suggestions. I'll keep whacking away at it and try to post a few pics in a day or two, after the epoxy dries.


----------

